#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Чогьял Намкай Норбу в Украине

## Игорь Берхин

Киев
31 мая: Публичная лекция

Крым
3-5 июня: Ретрит по прижиганию (только для врачей)
8-12 июня: Общий ретрит

Подробности места и условий будут объявлены позже

----------


## babochka

Скажите, пожалуйста, действует ли регистрация на медицинский ретрит, оформленная в Кунсангаре или нужно перерегистрироваться?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Скажите, пожалуйста, действует ли регистрация на медицинский ретрит, оформленная в Кунсангаре или нужно перерегистрироваться?


Вообще-то меняется только место ретрита, так что не вижу причин для перерегистрации. Разве что в Кунсангаре списки потеряют  :Smilie:

----------


## babochka

во-во и я об том же  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Тема ретрита с сайта Цегьялгара.

NEW: Crimea RETREAT:
Lama Yeshes Khadro'i Thugthig. The Essence of the Heart of
Guru Jnanadhakkini and simple practice of Guru Jnanadhakkini

http://www.tsegyalgar.org/features/ChNN25.html

Перевод.
"Сущность Ума Гуру Джнянадакини и простая практика Гуру Джняна Дакини."

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Спасибо, Кирава!
А почему сущность ума, а не сердца?
Или у вас перевод по смыслу? :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Это тоже самое, тхуг - ум(сердце), тиг - Сущность.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вчера Mirror свежий пришёл. Там в расписании Ринпоче на этот год - Украина не значится.

----------


## kirava

> Там в расписании Ринпоче на этот год - Украина не значится.

А монжо узнать, для чего вы эту информацию поместили здесь?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я же спрашиваю... нет ли тут противоречий. В Москве или в Крыму. Получается что редакция Mirror-а ошибается?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Я же спрашиваю... нет ли тут противоречий. В Москве или в Крыму. Получается что редакция Mirror-а ошибается?


Нет, получается, что все непостоянно. :Smilie: 




РАСПИСАНИЕ ЛЕТНЕГО РЕТРИТА В КРЫМУ

1-7 июня - Ретрит по Танцу Ваджра (Освобождение Шести Лок и ОМ А ХУМ)
Ведущие:  Проничева Татьяна и Ким Руслан (Украина) под руководством международного инструктора Адрианы Дал Борго.
Стоимость ретрита 50 долларов.  Скидки пенсионерам и студентам - 50%.

3-5 июня - Курс Моксы с Намкай Норбу Римпоче. 
Для людей знающих тибетскую медицину и имеющих лечебную практику, для сертифицированных врачей.
 Стоимость ретрита 100 долларов.  Скидки не предусмотрены.

 8-12 июня - Общий ретрит с Намкай Норбу Римпоче.
Стоимость ретрита 100 долларов.
 Будут преодоставлены скидки при условии оплаты членских взносов до июня  2005 года включительно: 
 - для членов ДО - 20%(80$), 
 - для активных членов ДО - 40% (60$) для пенсионеров, 
 - студентов и членов ДО из дальних регионов 50% (50$).
 - индивидуальные скидки рассматриваются в частном порядке Ганчи Кунсангара, по ходатайству местных Ганчи.

 Во время Общего ретрита пройдут ретриты:

 Ретрит по Янтре-Йоге для начинающих с международным инструктором Фабио Андрико.
 Ретрит по Танцу Ваджра (танец ОМ А ХУМ). Ведущая:   Нимачук Ольга  (Бурятия)  под руководством международного инструктора Адрианы Дал Борго.

----------


## Neroli

Два вопроса:
1) проживание входит в стоимость ретрита? 
2) куда нести 100 долларов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> 1) проживание входит в стоимость ретрита?


Нет. В прошлый раз проживание было от бесплатного (в палатках) до 70$ в суперлюксах. Пансионаты обычно открываются в мае. Тогда и будут известны все цены.



> 2) куда нести 100 долларов?


Позвоните в Кунсангар или в МДО.

----------


## Neroli

Ясно. 
Спасибо.

----------


## throughtheuniverse

а территориально где? там же, где в прошлый раз?  то место было замечательным во всех отношениях.

----------


## ullu

За исключением милиции, которая постоянно пыталась снять с нас денег за палаточный городок.

----------


## kirava

А нашу компанию там грабанули (мы комнату снимали) - забрали небольшие суммы денег из кошельков, пока все на учении были, только у меня не взяли, потому что мои деньги лежали в сумочке с изображением Будды, на полу на самом видном месте около дамару  :Smilie: 

Не оставляйте деньги в номерах!

----------


## ullu

Н-да...и не кладите изображения будд и ритуальные предметы на пол  :Smilie:  а то кармические заимодавцы побрезгуют вашими деньгами и вам придется подносить им свое тело  :Smilie: ) 
шутка, конечно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

А какова тема общего ритрита в крыму7

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"Сущность сердца Гуру Джнянадакини и краткая практика Гуру Джнянадакини".

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Расскажите, плз, про ретрит по Танцу Ваджра (Освобождение Шести Лок и ОМ А ХУМ).

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Это обучающий ритрит.
Танец Освобождения Шести Лок могут изучать все интересующиеся, 
Танец Трёх Ваджр (Ом-А-Хум) - только те, кто получил передачу от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу.

----------


## Дмитрий К

А можно поподробней о "Сущность сердца Гуру Джнянадакини и краткая практика Гуру Джнянадакини"?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Я так думаю, это учение о том, как пребывать не отвлекаясь.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий К

В таком случае Just do it!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А что там за ретрит по Янтре-Йоге ? На самом деле я спрашиваю что бы определиться, надо мне это или нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Фабио - международный инструктор по янтра-йоге что-то расскажет и покажет, а люди попробуют повторить и запомнить.

Друзья, пожалуйста, формулируйте вопросы так, чтобы на них можно было внятно ответить.  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Из ВОЙСа:
-------------
Дорогие братья и сестры!

Предлагаем вам информацию о проезде и возможностях проживания на ретрите в Малом Маяке (Крым) с 1-12 июня 2005 года.

Курс иностранной валюты
1 рубль √ 0,19 гривен
1 доллар √ 5,28 гривен
1 ЕВРО √ 6,48 гривен
Курс колеблется не сильно.

Деньги лучше поменять в Симферополе, чуть-чуть дальше от вокзала курс будет выше.

При пересечении═ границы у Вас должен быть действительный (с вклеенной по возрасту фотографией, не просроченный)
гражданский или заграничный паспорт.
Виза на Украину для граждан России не нужна.
Вам выдадут миграционную карту, где вы должны указать цель поездки и адрес на Украине.
Можно написать следующий адрес: Крым, Малый Маяк, Пансионат ХПИ, или любой другой знакомый вам адрес.
Карта должна быть отмечена штампом, она действительна 90 дней без регистрации.
Обязательно сохраняйте миграционную карту в течении всего времени прибывания в Украине, включяя обратную дорогу.

Проезд ПОЕЗДОМ из Москвы в Симферополь стоит:
Люкс √ 2216 рублей,
Купе - 1079-1103 руб. и 1263 руб. в фирменном поезде═ ╧ 68 Москва √ Симферополь.
Плацкарт - 638-651 руб. и 754 руб. в фирменном поезде ╧ 68 Москва √ Симферополь.
Всю информацию о стоимости и наличии мест можно получит на сайте:
www.mza.ru═ (сайт Московского железнодорожного агентства,
не более чем за 44 дня до отправления).

Самолеты до Симферополя.
╚Трансаэро╩═ (рейс 1 раз в неделю летний рейс) -═ 88 долларов в один конец и 135 туда и обратно
╚Аэрофлот-Дон╩ (ежедневно) - сейчас туда и обратно около 9000 рублей, летний тариф неизвестен, летом 2004 г. было около 6000 рублей.

Проезд от Симферополя до поселка Малый маяк.
Автобусы, троллейбусы и маршрутные такси отправляются с привокзальной площади, примерно с интервалом 15 минут.
Автобус - 12 гривен,
Троллейбус - 7,80 гривен.
Маршрутное такси - 12 гривен.

Регистрация участников ретрита будет проходить на территории дома отдыха ХПИ.


О РАССЕЛЕНИИ

Дом отдыха ХПИ (рядом с местом проведения ретрита)

Позднее, мы сообщим, как вы можете самостоятельно забронировать номер в Доме отдыха ХПИ.

Цены за одного человека:
Проживание в 2-х местном номере═ Люкс (однокомнатный) √ 89 гривен (17 долларов). Всего мест 26.
Проживание в 3-х местном номере═ Люкс (2-х комнатный) - 89 гривен (17 долларов). Всего мест 32.
Проживание в 3-х местном номере полулюкс с горным видом и холодильником - 54 гривен (10,2 долларов). Всего мест 15.

Люксы и полулюксы выглядят хорошо, с автономной горячей водой, новой мебелью,
а сам корпус √ коридоры и лестница √ пока в состоянии ремонта)

Проживание в блочном (3-х 4-х местном номере) - 29 гривен (5,5 долларов).
Блок═ на 2-е комнаты 3+4 места. Со всеми удобствами без горячей воды. Всего мест 70.
Проживание в блочном (3-х, 4-х местном номере) - 29 гривен (5,5 долларов).
Блок═ на 2-е комнаты 3+4 места. Со всеми удобствами без горячей воды. Всего мест 70.
Питание в столовой за дополнительную оплату.

Будут сдаваться блочные домики √ цена неизвестна.

Есть место для палаточного лагеря. 

О РАССЕЛЕНИИ РЯДОМ С домом отдыха ХПИ

Частный сектор в 2004 году стоил 25 гривен с человека.

Так как июнь в Крыму не считается сезоном, цены будут не очень высокие,
отдыхающих будет мало, море будет не очень теплое, а Украинские синоптики обещают теплое раннее лето.

!!! Во всех прайс-листах говорится о том, что цены могут уточняться.

База отдыха Маяк (38 мест)
2-х,3-х, 4-х местные домики без удобств от 5 у.е в день с человека.

Пансионат Карабах (533 места).
3-х местный номер без удобств √ 15 у.е в сутки с человека,
2-х местный номер без удобств √ 16 у.е в сутки с человека,
Есть другие категории номеров.
Возможно питание в столовой Карабаха в день √ 30 гр.
Скидки для детей от 5-12 лет.

Телефоны:          8 10 380 6560 6-43-16
══════════════════ 8 10 380 6560 6-43-19
══════════════════ 8 10 380 6560 6-42-72
══════════════════ 8 10 380 6560 3-32-68
Можно звонить и бронировать для себя места.

Санаторий Утес (522 места)
http://crimea-zao-utes.chat.ru/price.htm 
E-mail: utes@alushta.ylt.crimea.com
═
Стоимость проживания 1 человека с 4-х разовым питанием:
НОМЕРА С ЧАСТИЧНЫМИ УДОБСТВАМИ (3 корпус): 13 у.е.
2-х МЕСТНЫЕ НОМЕРА С УДОБСТВАМИ (1 корпус): 20 у.е
2-х МЕСТНЫЕ НОМЕРА С УДОБСТВАМИ (евроремонт) (1 корпус): 23 у.е.
НОМЕРА - ЛЮКС (1 корпус): 27-32 у.е
НОМЕРА √ ЛЮКС (3 корпус): 27-32 у.е
Отдел реализации: тел/факс
8-10 38 (06560)-64-2-17, 
8-10 38 (06560)-21-9-06, 
8-10 38 (06560)-64-3-31.
Можно звонить и бронировать для себя места.

Пансионат Береговой

Стоимость проживания на одного человека
Номера без удобств √ 17 у.е
С частичными удобствами═ - 22 у.е
С удобствами √ 24 у.е
Питание в пансионате Береговой - 3-х разовое, качественное.
Телефоны:          810 380 6560 6 42 86
══════════════════ 810 380 6560 6 42 42.
Можно звонить и бронировать для себя места.

Санаторий ⌠Карасан■
Проживание 1 человека в сутки
2-х местный с удобствами═ 15-26 долларов.
3-х местный с удобствами 15-20 долларов


Санаторий ⌠Морской уголок■
3-х местный с удобствами═ 20-28 долларов
2-х местный с удобствами улучшенный 29-33 доллара
2-х местный с удобствами═ 21-32 доллара


Комплекс эллингов, известный как Санта-Барбара, в который входят мини отели и частные кооперативы. 
Ниже приведены ссылки и цены на круглогодичные отели.
Здесь построилось еще больше отелей (несколько уровней от моря):
Чайка, Аркадия, Лагуна, Верона, Лагуна NEW, Парадиз.
Цены приблизительно одинаковые.

Отель КОРОНА.
Отдел бронирования              8-10-38-06560 2-19-93
════════════════════════════════8-10-38-050 989-12-82 моб.
════════════════════════════════8-10-38-050 323-21-65 моб.═════
═══════════════════════════════ 8-10-38-05763═ 57-032.
e-mail: hotelkorona@rambler.ru
сайт:═══ www.hotelkorona.ru

Прайс-лист отеля Корона
Цены в у.е.(дол.США) на 2005 год - за 2х местное проживание в номере с
завтраком.
Однокомнатный одноместный с видом на зеленую зону без балкона 25$
Однокомнатный с видом на море без балкона 45$
Однокомнатный с видом на зеленую зону без балкона 40$
Полу люкс с видом на море, наличие балкона (лоджии) 65$
Однокомнатный с видом на море с балконом 50$
Однокомнатный с видом на море, наличие балкона (лоджии) , улучшенной
планировки 60$
Люкс двухкомнатный с видом на зеленую зону, наличие балкона(лоджии) 75$
Двухкомнатный с видом на зеленую зону без балкона 55$
Люкс двухкомнатный с видом на море,наличие лоджии 115$
Двухэтажный трехкомнатный люкс с видом на море, наличие лоджии и
балкона 170$


Отель САНТА-БАРБАРА.
Отдел бронирования══ 8-10-38-06560 6-43-87
══════════════════════════════════════ 8-10-38-06560 2-19-03
══════════════════════════════════════ 8-10-38-06560 2-19-49
══════════════════════════════════════ 8-10-38-050 360-67-01 моб.══
        ══════════════════════════════ 8-10-38-050 360-67-02 моб.
e-mail: santa@alushta.ylt.crimea.com,
сайт:═══ www.santa-barbara.sitecity.ru

Стоимость номера в сутки. Возможны изменения цен.
Двух местный, 1 комнатный (с видом на море) 40 у.е.
Двух местный, 1 комнатный (без вида на море) 30 у.е.
Двух местный улучшенной планировки, с видом на море 50 у.е.
Двух местный, полулюкс 60 у.е.
Приставное место 10 у.е.
---------------------------------------------------

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Кто-нибудь может подсказать, за сам ретрит берут деньги? Если да, то сколько?

----------


## Аминадав

Zodpa Tharchin, пересмотрите первую страницу этой темы, там это есть.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

извините, прошляпил

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Скажите, а там всегда такие ритриты дорогие? А если столько не будет,  можно даже и не ехать, кто в курсе ?

----------


## throughtheuniverse

Можно будет посидеть за оградой, обычно это на улице все проходит. а то и на горе рядом, там тоже слышно то, что говорит Ринпоче.  Но, конечно, чем ближе быть, тем лучше  - не в смысле того, что ломитесь дорогие практикующие, кто как может, занять передние ряды, а в том плане, что у ограды еще сносно, а дальше уже не стоит уходить.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Е.П. этот вопрос лучше задавать не на форуме а в оргкомитет ритрита.

Обычно при необходимости можно договориться о рассрочке.
Напишите на kunsang@dzogchen.ru, сообщите, сколько вы сможете оплатить сразу, какой срок вам будет нужен, чтобы заплатить остаток.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Скажите, а вы сами в этом орг комитете? 
Ну, получается, что мне на все что я хочу посетить надо около 200 баксов, мягко говоря до  очень много для ритрита в России,  а еще надо доехать... 
Кстати, на Зеркале нет почему то информации о янтра-йоге. Она вообще будет?
"сколько вы сможете оплатить сразу, какой срок вам будет нужен, чтобы заплатить остаток."
В следующей жизни у меня скорее всего появится возможность полностью оплатить такую сумму. Но наверное уважаемый орг комитет это не устроит, а?  :Wink: 
 А пока не знаю. Июнь то еще далеко, вдруг в Америке кто то наследство оставит, тогда без проблем.  Но могу отработать, если надо.   :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если б я в оргкомитете был, я бы не стал вас к нему отсылать.

Я так... выпендриваюсь. На БВЖС.

Про занятия по янтра-йоге не знаю. Но сайт "Зеркало" ещё не показатель.

И мне кажется, вы сильно преуменьшаете ваши финансовые возможности.
Не верю, что в России нельзя в этой жизни заработать двести долларов.  :Smilie: 

В конце концов, если всё так критично, можно сократить расходы - доехать стопом, жить в палатке или просто в спальнике (в Крыму-то и летом!) и питаться кашами. 

Было бы только желание, остальное приложится  :Smilie:

----------


## throughtheuniverse

Вам, Андрей, здорово, вам в Киев а августе ехать не надо, когда Кармапа приедет  :Smilie:  и гостиницу там снимать и т.п. Шутка.
На самом деле, далеко не всем просто заработать 200 долларов, особенно тем, кто живет не в столице,и, допустим, учится. Хотя цель поставить себе можно, но ретриты сейчас действительно дорогие, а на некоторых и в палатках нереально жить в силу разных причин. Так что 100 там, 200 там, 150 там..  или выбирать, что важнее.  

а что касается отработки, вот инфо от оргкомитета:
"..Как было сказано, в последнем письме о крымском ретрите - возможности
для отработки нет. Это вызвано тем, что ретрит проводится не на
территории Кунсангара и отрабатывать попросту не где.
Безвозмездная помощь приветствуется."

----------


## kirava

Ринпоче всегда говорит, что отсутствие средств не должно быть препятствием для получения учения, так как оно безценно, так что главное приехать и заплатить столько сколько сможете, а потом через банк можно всё и доплатить. Танец и янтра будут потом много раз ещё проходить в разных городах, главное - это ретрит с Ринпоче.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

По поводу "учится" - для студентов ведь есть скидка на ритрит. 

А гостиницы в Киеве неоправдано дорогие, лучше жить в приличных общежитии за
 $7,5 в сутки. 

В конце концов, если новая оппозиция не уберёт палаточный городок, можно бесплатно жить в центре города  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да мы итак будем в палатках и добираться тоже стопом будем. Только вот по Крыму , говорят, стоп плох.
Дело просто не в этом. У нас ведь тоже центр строится и на Кармапу надо попасть в Августе , так что  дело тут не в заработать, дело в том, что б это было не слишком напряжно для среднестатистического буддиста и просто человека  :Wink:   Можно в этой жизни заработать и 500 и 1000 долларов, так давайте может назначим за ритрит 1000 баксов, а? %)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

По Крыму стоп не хуже, чем везде.
В прошлом году от Ласпи до Севастополя мы доехали даже на пятисотом мерседесе с московскими номерами.  

А по поводу "слишком напряжно для среднестатистического буддиста" мне сразу вспоминается жизнеописание Миларепы...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Не поняла про Миларепу? Нужно убить много людей что ли?  :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Нет. Миларепа чтобы получить Учения поднёс Учителю всё: свои тело, речь и ум.  http://spiritual.ru/saint/milarepa.html

А они стоят куда больше ста баксов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ну дык, это легко...  Только вот боюсь 200 баксов за все это барахло мне никто сейчас не даст (у нас по крайней мере цены на тело гораздо ниже)  :Smilie:  так что все равно не хватит! 
Разве что преподносить еще и каждому из организаторов? Но там,  говорят, народ  жутко гордый, на слоне не подъедешь!   :Smilie:  

А кроме этого как бы я немного уже того... есть у меня коренной учитель  :Wink:  Так что я наверное уже все это поднесла.

По этому раз кое кто такой жадный и не хочет, что б люди платили меньше и честно, но было б их больше, то мы будем изыскивать способы . А в случаи если нас куда то не будут пускать устроим ритуальное харакири.  И наша смерть ляжет на карму злобных организаторов !  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Хотя ...  если я свою речь начну кому то преподносить, то мне может и заплатят 200 баксов, лишь бы я этого не далала  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Akimi

П.с. хочу добавить что в палаточном городке местные снимают около 3 у.е. за сутки, но наверное можно договорится на 2 у.е.  :Smilie: 
Хотя вот посмотрела комменты по гостиницам.. цены вполне божеские.
Ну а для студентов действительно скидка. А питание там много дешевле чем в москве и россии вообще, тем более не морской сезон.


п.п.с. Стоп в крыму зависит от вашей вежливости и внешнего вида  :Wink:  А еще от того на какую трассу выйдете, часто путают верхнюю и нижнюю - на последней сами понимаете меж городками и селами, а на верхней меж городищами. Это нужно уточнять. Мы тоже ходили по крыму - все нормально.

----------


## throughtheuniverse

Глава консульского отдела посольства Украины в Москве Иван Кухта опроверг слухи об ужесточении режима пересечения российско-украинской границы и пригласил россиян отдыхать на Украине.
По словам г-на Кухта, при въезде на Украину россиянам визы по-прежнему не потребуются. Но нужен паспорт - внутренний или заграничный либо традиционно используемые за границей профессиональные удостоверения личности: паспорт моряка, удостоверение офицера, военный билет. Советские паспорта, утратившие в России силу еще 1 июля 2004 года, с марта 2005 года не признаются и на Украине.
Без регистрации россияне могут находиться на территории Украины 90 дней. Момент пересечения границы фиксируется в миграционной карточке. В случае утраты ее или других документов гостям следует немедленно обратиться в правоохранительные органы и диппредставительства России: посольство в Киеве, генконсульства в Харькове, Симферополе, Одессе или Львове. Взамен там выдадут «свидетельство на возвращение».
Несовершеннолетним россиянам (до 16 лет), следующим на Украину с родителями, опекунами или попечителями, достаточно иметь свидетельство о рождении.
Путешествующим самостоятельно необходим паспорт и нотариально заверенное согласие попечителей с указанием срока выезда и страны назначения. Один человек может ввести на Украину товары на сумму до 200 евро и весом не более 50 кг. В личном багаже допускается 1 л водки, 2 л вина, 5 л пива и до 200 сигарет.
Представитель погранслужбы Украины в посольстве в Москве Валерий Роман рассказал корреспонденту «Времени новостей» о правилах пересечения границы на личном транспорте. По его словам, теперь через «зеленый коридор» (без декларирования) машина будет проходить буквально за одну минуту. Правда, с этого года на Украине введен закон об обязательном страховании гражданской ответственности, и полис можно будет оформить прямо в пункте пересечения границы.
Дальнейшее облегчение миграционно-визового режима, в частности, при пересечении границы проживающими в приграничье, ожидается после намеченных на 12-13 мая в Москве очередных российско-украинских консульских консультаций.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Акими, откуда информация про три доллара в сутки?
За такие деньги можно стоять разве что в лагере, где есть вода и газ.

Мы в заказнике за стоянку под реликтовым можжевельником - и то дешевле платили  :Smilie:

----------


## Akimi

*Andrei Besedin*
Мы туда едем, я узнавала у постоянных учеников.. Может быть я и не правильно поняла.. завтра буду встречаться уточню.
Сейчас на побережье в любом месте снимают деньги за стоянку палаток. Это уже не новость.. 2-3 бакса с палатки средняя цена.
Если получается меньше то это или повезло или договариваться сильно надо.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если два-три бакса с палатки, а не с человека, то это ещё терпимо.

Но всё равно, насчёт "на побережье в любом месте снимают деньги" - это неправда. 
В прошлом году мы платили только в заказнике.

Короче, действительно от везения зависит.

----------


## Akimi

А я уточнила.. там инфакоторая выкладывалась на сайте дзогчен ру не совсем адекватна как мне сказали сами организаторы. Палатки таки могут быть бесплатными.. а мы себе заказали места в кемпинге, именно там цена 3 бакса с человека за сутки. Столько же стоит места в доме отдыха ХПИ..

п.с. в общем всем кто туда поедет рекомендуется заранее бронировать места а всем остальным сразу же брать палатки, спальники и т.д..

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ваджрным братьям из Сибири, которые будут добираться поездом:

"Из центральной части России в Сибирь россияне смогут ездить только с загранпаспортом" 
http://newsru.com/russia/29apr2005/sibir.html

----------


## kirava

Вообще, по проживанию, мы прошлый ретрит в Крыму комапнией где-то из 8 человек сняли в частном секторе номер 2 - х комнатный, дамы на краватях по 400 руб платили, а кто в спальном мешке на полу - 300, за все 6 дней. Если больше людей было - дешевле с каждого было бы. Какие сейчас там цены в частном секторе не известно мне, но и в этот раз также собираемся жить.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Путешествующим самостоятельно необходим паспорт и нотариально заверенное согласие попечителей с указанием срока выезда и страны назначения.


Т.е. нужно где-то заранее искать каких-то попечителей и просто так уже приехать на поезде нельзя?  :Confused:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Т.е. нужно где-то заранее искать каких-то попечителей и просто так уже приехать на поезде нельзя?


Смотрите выше, это относилось к несовершеннолетним  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Смотрите выше, это относилось к несовершеннолетним


Это было неочевидным. Там это написано с нового абзаца.   :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

А-ууу, Берхин, да и остальные матёрые дзогченпа, большая просьба-на БВЖС, и особенно салаг-новобранцев типа меня, не могли бы поподробнее, рассказать(или дать ссылочки),касательно даваемого ННР учения.
Т. е.,что есть Гуру Джнянадакини, и предлагаемый раздел учения(мне вот где-то только один раз попадалось в текстах ННР упоминание этого йидама, да и то вскольз, суть не помню,и где не вспомню  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ). Будет ли передача практики этого йидама, а может и ещё каких-либо практик? в этом случае, хотелось бы предварительно ознакомится, а лучше разучить эти практики. А то у нас какая-то дурная традиция сложилась, приезжаешь, на ретрит, не имея необходимой информации, хорошо перед передачей, сможеш купить какаю-нибудь наспех сляпанную брошюрку(если организаторы подсуетяться конечно),и кое-как пытаешся делать совместную медитацию с Учителями. Эффективность от таких передач мне думается невысока. Короче хочется к такому Учителю как ННР, попасть на ретрит достаточно подготовленным, что бы получить максимальную пользу, а не сидеть пень-пнём, как увы это часто бывает.
Сочинили бы какое-нибудь краткое руководство, я понимаю конечно Дзогчен-без секретности, и конспиративности не обойтись  :Cool:  , но я думаю при некоторой мудрости, можно дать необходимую информацию не нарушая самай.
Заранее признателен всем.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Т. е.,что есть Гуру Джнянадакини, и предлагаемый раздел учения


Впервые учение с таким названием Ринпоче давал 6-8 мая в Штатах. Я не выяснял, что это такое.
Относится это учение к Лонгсал (цикл тэрма, которые открывает ЧНН), раздел Кхадро Тхугтиг. Об этом разделе Ринпоче впервые упомянул в июле прошлого года без подробностей. Так что в этом смысле и новички, и старички находятся в одинаковой ситуации. Разве что старичков это меньше заботит.  :Smilie:  Поскольку знание или незнание этих подробностей вряд ли повлияет на чье-то решение ехать или не ехать на ретрит, то можно по этому поводу не переживать. :Smilie: 




> Короче хочется к такому Учителю как ННР, попасть на ретрит достаточно подготовленным, что бы получить максимальную пользу


А как к этому можно подготовиться?  :Smilie:  Ведь пока не попробуешь, то и не узнаешь, что именно нужно было готовить  :Smilie: 

Некоторые практики будут объясняться во время ретрита. Ринпоче на месте скажет, какие именно. Если бы Ринпоче счел необходимым подготовить к ретриту какие-то специальные материалы, то он бы об этом уже оповестил. Что будет, то и будет. Беспокоиться совершенно не о чем.  :Smilie: 

Все, что необходимо знать для получения передачи, Ринпоче объясняет на каждом ретрите. Остальное - детали, которые можно изучить позже.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Лекция Чогьяла Намкай Норбу о смысле учения Дзогчен состоится 31 мая. Начало в 19:00. 
Киев, Львовская Площадь, Дом Художников.
Пешком от метро "Золоті Ворота" по ул. Ярославов Вал или на 16-м, 18-м троллейбусе от метро "Майдан Незалежності". Вход свободный.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А дайте ссылочку где было расписано как стопом проехать по Крыму! По какой трассе ехать, по какой нет и т.д.

----------


## kirava

А откуда ехать?
Можно за 6-7 гривнов от Симферополя до м Маяка. на троллебуйсе № 51, 52.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

От Керчи, куда паром приедет. А нету где нибудь карты с отмеченным местом?

----------


## kirava

http://crimea.webservis.ru/

Там есть карты и др. информация. Мал. Маяк рядом с Алуштой.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А где тут была ссылка на сайт, где темка обсуждалась? Там было по какой трассе лучше ехать и вообще много чего. Или это на этом форуме или на каком то другом?

----------


## Schwejk

> А где тут была ссылка на сайт, где темка обсуждалась? Там было по какой трассе лучше ехать и вообще много чего. Или это на этом форуме или на каком то другом?


Возможно, эта тема:

http://rdzogschen.fastbb.ru/index.pl?1-4-0-00000014-000   ?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Супер, это именно оно!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ура. 
Визит Чогьяла Намкай Норбу в Киев прошёл успешно.
На открытой лекции про смысл учения Дзогчен собралось под восемьсот человек.
Зал был заполнен полностью, включая проходы.
Лекция удалась  :Smilie: 

Сегодня Ринпоче вылетел из Киева в Крым из терминала "А" аэропорта "Борисполь".
В связи с этим было принято решение с 1.06.2005 именовать данный аэровокзал "Терминалом Белого А".

 :Smilie: 

До встречи в Крыму.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Всем спасибо за советы. Съездили супер и стоп был удачен и жили в палатках прекрасно. 
Всвязи с этим несколько вопросов:
1 У кого заказать диски по янтра-йоге? И какие из них лучше? Я видела в прайсах их много.
2 Где взять медитацию Зеленой Тары и книжку с практиками, в продаже их нам не хватило. 
3 Насчет настройки прямой трансляции где прочитать?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> 1 У кого заказать диски по янтра-йоге? И какие из них лучше? Я видела в прайсах их много.


Завтра в Дзогчен-общину Краснодарского края прямо из Крыма едет авторизованный инструктор по янтра-йоге Виктор Крачковский, который проведет ретрит по янтре в месте со странным названием Псебай. Лучше спрашивать у него.




> 2 Где взять медитацию Зеленой Тары и книжку с практиками, в продаже их нам не хватило.


Заказывать в Московской ДО _rinchenling @ dzogchen.ru_  или обратиться к землякам из ДО.




> 3 Насчет настройки прямой трансляции где прочитать?


Подписаться на рассылку ДО "VOICE" по адресу _kunsang @ dzogchen.ru_

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Гы  :Smilie:  В Краснодарском крае нету дзогчен-общины, по крайней мере те 2 человека из города об этом ниего не знают и они уехали дальше из города.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Гыгы. Все у вас там есть, просто не в самом Краснодаре. Звоните по телефону 8-918-1648426

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Позвоню. kunsang@dzogchen.ru чего то молчит... 
Про янтру я темку заведу новую. Наверное ж кто то занимается...

----------

